# Hallo ich bin die Neue



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2010)

.... und ich komme jetzt öfter! 

nachdem ich schon stundenlang hier gestöbert habe, möchte ich nun doch auch mal ein "hallo" in die runde werfen.  ich heisse anja, wohne im nordosten brandenburgs und bin schon seit jahren "teichfan". in meinem früheren mini-garten hatte ich nur einen ca. 3 qm großen fertigbeckenteich, aber da wir nun seit knapp 3 jahren haus mit großem (knapp 1400m²) garten haben, war schnell klar: ich möchte teiche! und das in der mehrzahl! 

***** hmmm, jetzt muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen, warum ich hier keine bilder, die bereits online sind per img-tag in meinen beitrag einfügen kann? ****
ich habe jetzt 20 min an einer "geschichte" über unseren teichbau mit fotos geschrieben und nun werden die bilder nicht angezeigt????


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

ok, da das einfügen per img-tag ja nicht geht, muss ich es wohl anders machen.... also weiter gehts.....

göttergatte musste erst noch überzeugt werden, aber für den anfang fand er meinen miniteich im alten weinfass auch "recht nett".  

2009 wurde es dann langsam ernst und wir haben angefangen, an der geplanten teichstelle "quer vor der terrasse" nach und nach die grube auszuheben.  aus der ursprünglichen idee "quer vor der terrasse" wurde recht schnell "nierenförmig", was sich dann zu "bumerangform" weiter entwickelte...


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

im oktober 2009 sah das ganze dann schon fast wie ein teich aus. 

irgendwie ist es mir auch gelungen, meinen göttergatten davon zu überzeugen, dass "oben rechts" (oberhalb der brücke, da wo der große stein liegt) ein bachlauf in den teich münden soll.
nach der winter-zwangspause (den unser teich fast 4 monate unter einer eis- und schneedecke "verschlafen" hat) und wir so unsere pläne schmiedeten.
dabei entstand auch die idee, einen bereits vorhandenen __ ranunkelstrauch nicht umzupflanzen sondern auf einer art kleiner insel in den bachlauf zu integrieren und den bereich zwischen bachlauf und "hauptweg" in einen kiesbeet-steingarten zu verwandeln.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

kaum war der schnee endlich verschwunden, ging es dann im frühjahr weiter und das "provisorische ufer" wurde wieder entfernt...

an dieser stelle sollte der bachlauf in den teich münden. also wurden folie (vlies war noch genug da), ufermatte, steinfolie usw... vermessen und bestellt. bevor der eigentliche bachbau starten konnte, musste noch ein ca. 40 qm großes staudenbeet von seinen bisherigen bewohnern befreit werden:


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

dummerweise hat das gelände in diesem bereich leichtes gefälle in die falsche richtung, so dass wir eher mit kleinern aufmauerungen (das terrain drum herum wird später natürlich entsprechend angeglichen) arbeiten müssen, als mit "großen gruben".


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

inzwischen liegt auch das schutzvlies, so dass man die zukünftige insel recht gut erkennen kann. das weiße vlies neben dem bach zeigt den zukünftigen steingarten-kiesbeet-bereich und wird als trennvlies zwischen erde und kies dienen.

einer der zukünftigen bewohner konnte es gar nicht abwarten und saß mitten auf dem vlies so blöd im weg, dsas wir dauernd aufpassen mussten, wo wir hintreten, während wir heute die folienteile verklebt haben. :shock

sooo, fürs erste solls das mal gewesen sein, nun freue ich mich auf euer feedback.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Hexe_Mol,
Das sieht ja recht gut aus, um den Riesen Platz den ihr da habt, beneide ich Euch.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/zustimm3.gif
Da kann man sich richtig austoben.
Viel Spaß noch mit eurem Garten wünscht euch
Markus.


----------



## Schuessel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Wow...
sieht echt nett aus, was Ihr da vor habt...

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## hoboo34 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Grossartig !!! 

Da habt ihr mal sauber gewerkelt. Sieht schon super aus und man kann sich vorstellen wie es in letzter Vollendung dann rüberkommt.


----------



## Hacki72 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo !
Der Teich sieht so schon super aus,ziege bitte noch weitere Bilder wenn er fertig ist.
gruss Michael


----------



## Hexe_Mol (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

naaabend 

vielen dank für eure lobenden worte! die tun nach diesem wochenende besonders gut, hier herrscht nämlich gerade der große bachbaufrust. 

dass ein bach vieeeelll kniffliger zu bauen ist, wie ein teich, war uns ja klar, aber dass wir das ganze wochenende wie die doofen geackert haben, x karren sand und erde rumgeschaufelt, foliennähte geklebt, steinfolie verlegt usw... und das ganze dann heute nachmittag alles wieder "rückwärts" bauen mussten, weil an einer stelle die klebenaht nicht ganz dicht ist, das ist schon extrem sch.... ade. 

nun muss ich morgen erstmal beim teichbaulieferanten unseres vertrauens anrufen, wir brauchen neuen folienkleber und evtl haben die ja auch noch ne zusätzliche idee, wie man das ganze "extradicht" bekommen könnte. 

neue fotos müssen leider einige tage warten, ich habe am freitag ca. 5000 liter wasser aus dem teich gepumpt, da es sich mit etwas niedrigerem wasserstand leichter am übergang vom bach in den teich werkeln lässt.

sooo, jetzt werde ich meinen frust durch eine online-einkaufs-orgie im wasserpflanzenshop bekämpfen. 

:cu


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



unser teich hat heute himmelfahrtsbesuch 

   

allerdings waren die herrschaften wohl nicht zum vergnügen hier, sondern kamen vom bachbau-kontrollamt zur besichtigung der baustelle 
natürlich wurde besonders die spätere __ enten-tauglichkeit sorgfältig geprüft 

   

nachdem frau ente aber die ganze zeit in den pflanzbereichen am rand rumgewühlt hat (das meiste dort ist erst in den letzten 2-3 wochen gepflanzt worden, also noch nicht wirklich gut angewachsen), hat göga die herrschaften dann nach einiger zeit doch gebeten, nebenan (da ist nen naturschutzgebiet mit see, überflutungsbereich und auenwald) weiter zu baden


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Servus Anja

Und ist Euer Bachlauf schon im werden 

Du schreibst ja das ihn die __ Enten schon begutachten durften 

Schade das ich keine Ente bin 

Deine Signatur hält ja auch noch Geheimnisse bereit 

Das "Hilfsgärtner-Trio" 

Bitte Bilder .... ich bin doch so neugierig


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

hallo helmut,

auf der ersten seite dieses themas gibts vom 01.05. einige fotos von den anfängen des bachbaus. inzwischen sind wir zwar etwas weiter, aber lange nicht soweit, wie wir gerne wären. 

in der zweiten bilderreihe mit den __ enten, siehst du den übergang vom schon vorhandenen teich (letztes jahr im oktober gebaut) zum "gerade-im-bau-bachlauf". deswegen oberhalb der enten, nacht rechts oben ausm bild verschwindend auch die blanke folie (die gehört schon zum bach), wogegen man ja links vorne noch nen stück vom bereits vorhandenen teichufer mit ufermatte sieht.  normalerweise sind im teich auch ca. 10 cm mehr wasser drin. ich habe vor ner guten woche ca. 5000 liter rausgepumpt, damit sich am übergang von bachlauf zu teich leichter arbeiten lässt, zumal das wasser nicht "von oben über die kante" in den bach "springen" soll, sondern sanft über stufen fliesen und in den teich übergehen. wir hatten erst versucht, bei normalem wasserstand diesen übergang zu machen, das war aber so gut wie unmöglich, zumal das wasser auch noch unter 10 grad "warm" ist :shock

leider kommen wir aufgrund des sch....önen wetters und der niedrigen temperaturen derzeit nicht so richtig weiter, weil einerseits die mindest-verarbeitungs-temperaturen für die foliendichtmasse nicht erreicht werden, man andererseits natürlich bei 8 grad im nieselregen auch nur bedingt motiviert ist. auch wenn ich selbst momentan von der baustelle mitten im garten etwas genervt bin, mach ich morgen gerne mal neue fotos, momentan geht gerade mal wieder die welt unter draussen. 

das hilfsgärtner-trio ist von der grafik her kein zufall , sondern besteht in der realität auch aus 2 getigerten jungs und einem kunterbunten, 5-farbigen mädel


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Servus

Dachte es mir doch bein Hilfsgärtner-Trio   Gibts vielleicht Fotos 

Und Danke ... für deine Erklärung 

Ja das Wetter ist im Moment sehr frustrierend ... bei mir steht auch der Teichbau ...


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



Digicat schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht Fotos



und da dachte ich immer, frauen wären neugierig 

klar gibts fotos....... natürlich zu erst vom "chef-hilfsgärtner" *Ramon*.
er ist ca. 4 jahre alt, ehemaliger "straßenkater" aus marbella / spanien. dort von staatlichen tierfängern eingefangen und zur vergasungs-station gebracht worden, wo er mit einigen anderen fellnasen von einer lieben deutschen tierschützerin gerettet wurde und nun seit gut 3 jahren bei uns ein zuhause gefunden hat.
wie man sieht, muss er sich sein futter schwer erarbeiten, ob beim teichbau, beim garten gießen, dem langzeittest der polsterauflagen, egal um was es geht, er muss sein bestes geben! 

      
kein wunder also, dass der arme kerl abends so geschafft ist, dass er total erschöpft ins bett sinkt. ob in sein eigenes oder in meines, wird dabei nach lust und laune spontan entschieden. 
   

da unsere 2 senior-kater letztes frühjahr innerhalb von 2 wochen beide üer die regenbogenbrücke gegangen sind  , sollte ramon wieder gesellschaft bekommen und seit 3. oktober 2009 gehört nun *Willy* zur familie.

   

er ist ca. 5-6 jahre alt, ebenfalls eine ehemals obdachlose straßenkatze, allerdings kommt er aus sofia / bulgarien. während er sich den winter über kaum vor die türe bewegt hat, fängt er nun die letzten 3-4 wochen an, den garten zu erkunden und erledigt beim bauchbau bereits die baustellenwache 

 

mit willy zusammen aus sofia angekommen ist *Peggy*, ebenfalls ehemalige straßenkatze ohne dach über dem kopf, ungefähr 2 jahre jung. "eigentlich" ist peggy als pflegekatze zu uns gekommen. sie wurde in sofia an der gleichen futterstelle wie willy von einer tierschützerin versorgt und damit sie kurz vor dem kalten winter dort nicht alleine zurück bleibt, haben wir angeboten, sie vorübergehend mit aufzunehmen und ihr hier nette doesenöffner auf lebenszeit zu suchen. 

   

inzwischen hat sich allerdings gezeigt, dass peggy zwar bildhübsch ist und daher viele interessenten angezogen hat, aber sie ist - wohl aufgrund von misshandlungen - so schwer traumatisiert, dass sie panische angst vor menschen hat, sich absolut nicht anfassen lässt und schon fast durchdreht, wenn man ihr aus versehen einmal zu nahe kommt (weil sie irgendwo liegt und man sie nicht sofort sieht). :shock
nachdem wir monatelang darum gekämpft haben, ihr wenigstens soviel vertrauensgefühl zu vermitteln, dass sie sich ins haus wagt (ich habe bei -15 grad stundenlang draussen aufm pflasterweg gesessen und fleischwurst-würfel-zielwerfen gespielt, um ihr irgendwie klar zu machen "diese menschen sind gut") und sie sich dort auch längere zeit entspannt aufhält (gerade bei schlechtem wetter), hat der familienrat nun vor ein paar wochen beschlossen, dass wir ihr eine weitere veränderung ersparen möchten und sie dauerhaft hier bleiben darf. zumal es wohl auch fast unmöglich sein dürfte, jemanden zu finden, der sich eine katze, die er nicht anfassen kann und in der anfangszeit nichtmal zu sehen bekommt, ins haus holt.. selbst so alltägliche dinge wie "anti-floh-tropfen in den nacken" gestalten sich bei ihr zu einem echten problem und sind nur mithilfe von vorher über das futter verabreichten narkose-tropfen möglich.  

also hat ramon jetzt noch eine hilfgärtner-lehrling-ine, die auch schon recht zuverlässig den garten bewacht..

 




Digicat schrieb:


> Ja das Wetter ist im Moment sehr frustrierend ... bei mir steht auch der Teichbau ...



ja, wie man es macht ist es falsch... 
wir haben extra "schon" anfang mai angefangen, damit wir vor der großen sommerhitze fertig sind. wenn der bachlauf selbst fertig ist, soll ja zwischen bach und hauptweg noch der steingarten-kiesbeet-bereich mit ca. 30 qm entstehen. dafür werden wir wohl ungefähr 4-5 tonnen kies und steine verarbeiten müssen, also nichts, was man bei über 30 grad machen möchte. aber da hatten wir die rechnung wohl ohne petrus gemacht.... :shock

so und aus lauter frust hab ich mir jetzt noch einige pflanzen für den steingarten bestellt, so hab ich wenigstens "irgendwas" für den garten getan


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Danke Anja 

Das nenne ich Tierhilfe 

Und knuddel für mich deine Fellnasen .... 

Ps.: Unsere und Nachbarskatzen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



sooo, ich hab mal pflichtgemäß ne kamera-runde um den teich gedreht.  kann es doch nicht verantworten, wenn ein bestimmter forenmoderator womöglich vor neugierde platzt    wie bereits gestern erwähnt, bitte ca. 10 cm höheren wasserstand "dazu denken". 

wir fangen auf der nordseite des steges an und bewegen uns entgegen dem uhrzeiger sinn, einmal um den teich. 
zuerst kommt der rosengarten mit meiner oma-bank und dem "holzpflasterufer", dazwischen fängt jetzt endlich das __ pfennigkraut an zu wachsen.  die erste reihe der holzscheiben werde ich nach und nach gegen identisch aussehende beton"steine" ersetzen, das ist momentan schlicht ne kostenfrage, da eine dieser "betonbaumscheiben" ca. 12€ kostet. :shock

 

das westliche ende des rosengartens und gleichzeitig mein "lieblingsteichuferbereich".  das stück baumstamm liegt dort als tier-not-ausstieg und begrenzt auch schön die sumpfpflanzzone entlang des rosengartens. in kombination mit der ollen wurzel, aus der die hauswurze wachsen, bin ich mit dieser gestaltung schon sehr zufrieden. 

   

weiter geht es in richtung terrasse, auch in diesem bereich ist die ufergestaltung soweit fertig, ob sich notwendige veränderungen ergeben, muss man sehen, wenn alles etwas besser eingewachsen ist. 

 

nun kommen wir langsam zum noch nicht fertig ausgestalteten uferbereich. 
die erfahrung der letzten wochen hat mir gezeigt, dass ich die feinarbeit der uferzone am besten machen kann, wenn ich auf der 40-cm-pflanzstufe im teich stehe. dazu ist es mir aber momentan schlicht und einfach zu kalt, das muss also noch ein wenig warten. der kurzbesuch im teich letztes wochenende (um pflanzkörbe auf die tieferen stufen zu plazieren), war "erfrischend" genug :shock

   

so, nun sind wir auch wieder am steg angekommen, der bereich östlich der brücke wurde im herbst nur provisorisch gemacht, da ja hier der bachlauf in den teich übergehen soll. 

   

wie man unschwer sieht, ist der eigentliche bachlauf derzeit "megabaustelle" und wenn ich mir die wettervorhersage für die nächsten tage so anschaue, wird das wohl auch noch etwas so bleiben.   der bereich rechts des baches, der ja teilweise schon mit dem weissen vlies abgedeckt wurde, wird als kiesbeet-steingarten gestaltet, daher liegt auch die große, mit sempervivum bepflanzte wurzel schon dort. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Und knuddel für mich deine Fellnasen ....




bei ramon & willy pflichtgemäß erledigt , da peggy ja keine berührungen akzeptiert, gab es ersatzweise nen stückchen fleischwurst von "onkel helmut" (natürlich zugeworfen, da sie sich ja nicht nahe genug an einen menschen heran traut, um es aus der hand zu nehmen  )

wenn ich mir deine katzenfotos so anschaue, habt ihr ja auch immer *SEHR* fleissige hilfe beim bewachen des teiches und testen der wasserqualität!


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,
das sieht ja sehr idyllisch aus! Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.
Meine anfängliche Frage, wie du denn zum "bearbeiten des Teichufers" rankommst, hast du ja schon beantwortet . Das sieht auf jeden Fall nach einer Menge Arbeit aus zum Unkrautentfernen .
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie es weitergeht und freue mich auf weitere Fotos!
Tja und bei dem Wetter kann ich gut verstehen, dass die Arbeit da nicht wirklich vorangeht, geht uns ja auch so (hab mich jetzt zum Streichen von Sichtschutzzaun in die Garage zurückgezogen ).


----------



## tipit (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo,

Hut ab für Euren Teich, wird super und bereichert den Garten.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Tipit


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Servus Anja

Na ja, Herferlein kann man da net sagen ... die waren alles "Schmuser" ... kaum hast einen Schritt gemacht ... schon lagen sie Dir zu Füssen ... "Kraul mich doch" ... und bei der Masse an Miezen .... echt Lieb 

Dauerte halt die Arbeit ein bisserl länger, aber man hatte immer ein sehr gutes Gefühl (Glücksgefühl) im Bauch ..... 

Ich weiß net .... ich muß im "früheren Leben" ein Kater gewesen sein  ... so wie mir alle Miezen nach laufen ... 
Auch neue Gesichter gehen mir zu ... liegt wohl an meiner Aura 

So genug über die Fellnasen geschwellgt ...

Schön dein Teich, gefällt mir , wenn erst dein Bachlauf fertig ist ... wird sehr schön.


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hi (und nachträglich herzlich Willkommen!)



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ... erledigt beim *bauchbau* bereits die baustellenwache



Freudscher Verschreiber  kann ich aber verstehen, hab auch so einen Bauchbauer (grad auf dem Schreibtisch liegen).


----------



## Casybay (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo , liebe Anja,
nicht nur Helmut erfreut sich an Bildern, wir sind hier alle Bilderverrückt.
Herzlichen Dank für die sehr schönen Bilder und Deine so passenden Kommentare dazu


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Freudscher Verschreiber



na gerade bei willy passt der verschreiber ja prima!   



blumenelse schrieb:


> hab auch so einen Bauchbauer (grad auf dem Schreibtisch liegen).




ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt!  willy ist üüüüüberhaupt nicht dick , er ist nur "ein bisschen" zu klein für sein gewicht! und wenn man sich die ersten jahre seines lebens auf der straße durchschlagen musste und nie so genau wusste, wann der magen das nächste mal voll wird, dann ist es ja auch kein wunder, wenn man gerne mal nen häppchen mehr nimmt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



Casybay schrieb:


> wir sind hier alle Bilderverrückt.




na dann will ich mal nen bisschen weitermachen, zumal sich heute endlich was "bewegt" hat auf der baustelle. 

da petrus sich ja derzeit sehr unkooperativ zeigt, hat das verkleben und abdichten der folienbahnen deutlich länger gedauert als geplant, aber so langsam sieht man doch fortschritte. 
der übergang vom bachlauf in den teich ist soweit fertig. die großen steine liegen derzeit noch kunterbunt, da sich das steinvlies erst richtig mit wasser vollsaugen muss, um von alleine unten zu bleiben. später sollen sie dann die "kante" zwischen bachlauf und teich deutlicher "herausarbeiten". im bach selbst werden auch noch steine in div. größen verteilt, aber das ist dann die "feinarbeit", die genau wie die ufer- und bachbepflanung in meine ressort fällt. 

 

auch die zweite bachstufe - aufgrund des seitenarms und der insel der kniffligste teil des ganzen - ist in ihrer grundmodellierung fertig (späterer wasserstand ist natürlich nen stück höher, aber dann würde es mir oben in die gummistiefel rein laufen, wenn ich drin rum laufe 

   

nach reiflicher überlegung haben wir vorhin beschlossen, um die insel herum die folie nicht mit ufermatte, sondern mit kokosmatte abzudecken, da der kontrast zwischen hellem steinvlies und dunkelgrüner ufermatte (noch dazu, da ja drumherum steingarten sein wird, also auch eher "hellsteinig") uns zu heftig erscheint. 

die oberen beiden bachstufen und der quellbereich sind zumindest mit folie und steinvlies ausgelegt. ufermatte gibt es ganz bewusst nur auf der linken seite, rechts haben wir das steinvlies soweit hoch gezogen, dass es die folie später komplett abgedeckt wird, um einen harmonischeren übergang ins kiesbeet zu schaffen. 

 

auch der "moossitz" für den angler (eine liebe freundin hat mir einen total schönen holzangler gebaut, der später auf diesem stamm platz nehmen wird) hat seinen endgültigen platz am ufer gefunden. wenn die tage mal schönes wetter sein sollte, wird herr angler wohl mal probe sitzen, endgültig platz nehmen wird er aber erst, wenn wir mit dem bau soweit fertig sind, damit er nicht womöglich noch schaden nimmt! bis dahin sitzt er im flur auf der kommode und übt "trockenangeln" 

 

so und jetzt reichts es mit dem gepansche im eiskalten wasser für heute!


----------



## joi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja! Ich möchte dir nur sagen dass ich es toll von dir finde , dass du 3 ehemaligen Strassenkatzen jetzt so ein schönes Zuhause bietest! Respekt!  Liebe Grüsse Joi!


----------



## Casybay (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hi Anja,
liest sich  ziehlich knifflig für mich kleinsteich Besitzer, aber ich freue mich schon sehr auf die nächste Bauphase per Bild von Euch. Ich wünsche Euch baldigst herrliches Teichbauwetter und gutes Gelingen, und uns schöne neue Bilder von Euch , wenn möglich auch vom Chef,lol


----------



## MadDog (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,

ich bin hier ebenfalls neu und mir gefällt dein Teich sehr gut. Die Idee mit der Insel finde ich super.
Ich hoffe, das mein neuer Teich genau so schön wird wie deiner.

Schöne Grüße aus Dortmund

MadDog


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



vielen dank für soviel positives feedback!  das motiviert trotz sch***** wetter und ziemlich viel "kniffelarbeit" zum durchhalten! 

@ maddog :willkommen im forum! ich muss doch gleich mal schauen, ob du dich und deinen teich schon näher vorgestellt hast.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als bei megaschwüle und vom-regen-dampfendem-garten im bach zu stehen, sich von den mücken fast auffressen zu lassen und dabei die insel "soweit fertig zu wursteln"....  ganz besonders, wenn es dabei dann auch wieder anfängt zu nieseln 

 

auf der "bachseite" habe ich einige sumpfvergissmeinnicht zwischen die kokosmattemaschen gesteckt, mal sehen, ob die sich dort einleben...

 

was ja heute das erste mal, dass ich diese kokosmatte verwendet habe (da an den seitenarm des bachs der steingarten-kiesbeet-bereich anschliessen wird, erschien mir die dunkelgrüne ufermatte einfach als zu heftiger kontrast, daher in dem bereich die kokosmatte) und ich war schon etwas verblüfft, wie grobmaschig die ist. halbwegs vernünftige abdeckung der folie habe ich erst erreicht, als ich die matte doppelt genommen habe. 

nun hoffe ich, dass der __ bodendecker auf der insel sich möglichst schnell zu nem dichten teppich entwickelt und das ganze dann schön "eingewachsen" aussieht. :beten


----------



## Casybay (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hi Anja,
da bin ich so gespannt, wie das um die Insel aussehen wird. Die Insel ist prima, aber die vielen "Decken" drumherum, sehen komisch aus . Bitte berichte weiterhin so schön mit Fotos, ist richtig spannend , wie Du das gestalten und versecken wirst!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



ok, ich gebs zu, ich habe ein geheimnis vor euch.   ...... bisher zumindest gehabt, jetzt will ich es doch mal lüften  

darf ich vorstellen? meine "miniteiche" 
der vorgartenteich (fertigbecken,  ca. 600 liter) ist inzwischen so eingewachsen, dass man ihn kaum noch sieht, da muss ich dringend mal mitm buschmesser dran ...

 

mein absoluter lieblings ist mein fass-teich, der mir an diesem standort mit dem "frauenmantelkranz" drum herum immer wieder aufs neue supergut gefällt 

[ 

der "makro-teich"  am fuß der kräuterspirale, quasi das fußbad für die __ brunnenkresse

     

wenn es denn aus versehen mal nicht regnet, ist mein derzeitiger lieblingsliegestuhlplatz in der nähe des insektenhotels. es ist immer wieder aufs neue interessant, das muntere treiben dort zu beobachten..


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Wow Anja, das sieht ja total schön aus bei dir!
Da steckt aber auch eine Menge Arbeit drin, nicht? Hast du da nicht jede Menge Wildwuchs (oder landläufig auch Unkraut genannt ) zu zupfen?

Ich bin auch gerade an der Gartenplanung (wir haben ja letztes Jahr eine riesige Tanne fällen lassen und hatten eigentlich bis jetzt nur Wiese (Rasen kann man nicht unbedingt dazu sagen, ist halt der Spielplatz unserer Hunde). Aber jetzt im Zuge des ganzen Umbruchs hier will ich doch mal etwas "Gartengestaltung" machen. Mal sehen, ob es auch bald mal wieder ansehnlich hier wird (noch muß mein Mann ja ständig mit irgendwelche Schubkarren und schweren Gegenständen durch den Garten fahren, aber an den Ecken kann ich ja schon mal anfangen .


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Da steckt aber auch eine Menge Arbeit drin, nicht?




ja, da steckt schon einiges an arbeit drin und wir haben auch noch jede menge vor uns, da wir ja erst 2007 nachm hausbau angefangen haben aus dem "nichts" nen garten anzulegen. mit ausnahme der beiden kirschbäume und eines ollen flieders vorm haus bestand das grundstück ja nur aus brennnesseln, knallerbsensträuchern, kiefern, haselsträuchern, quecke, giersch und ähnlichen traumpflanzen 



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Hast du da nicht jede Menge Wildwuchs (oder landläufig auch Unkraut genannt ) zu zupfen?




ach weisst du, das ist definitionssache!  unkraut sind doch einfach nur wildpflanzen, die zur falschen zeit am falschen ort wachsen. wann die falsche zeit oder der falsche ort ist, bestimme ich.  sprich bei mir darf auch mal was wachsen, was meine entsetzte schwiegermutter als "kind, das muss aber schnellstens raus" bezeichnen würde (allerdings ist ihr gesamtes grundstück mit haus drauf kleiner als mein vorgarten). vom gedanken an nen "sauberen, ordenltichen garten" habe ich mich schon lange verabschiedet. zum einen gefällt mir ein naturnaher, bauerngartenähnlicher "leicht unordenltich wirkender" garten viel besser also so was "aufgeräumtes", zum anderen ist es ab ner gewissen gartengröße auch illusorisch, jede woche "durchjäten" zu wollen. derzeit sieht es aber aufgrund des vielen regens die letzten wochen wirklich "wüst" aus. 

sooo, jetzt machen wir erstmal mit bachbaufotos weiter, nicht dass hier noch jemand denkt, wir wären aufgrund des schlechten wetters faul gewesen. 

die "kirschbaumuferseite" ist inzwischen soweit fertig, die böschung angelegt und seit gestern auch bepflanzt

         

die "kopfseite" des bachs ist noch recht provisorisch, da ich als nächstes hier ne stützmauer setzen muss und dafür leider immer noch nicht die passenden - bezahlbaren - steine gefunden habe. 

 

diesen netten kleinen findlingsstein wollten wir ursprünglich als quellstein durchbohren lassen. nachdem wir dann die preise fürs bohren gehört haben,  liegt er jetzt "einfach so" am bach und wird hoffentlich, wenn die polsterpflanzen links und rechts die ufermatte etwas überwachsen haben, noch besser aussehen. 

   

um den teich mitsamt bach einigermaßen auf nen foto zu bekommen, muss man sich im obergeschoss des hauses halb ausm fenster hängen, daher ist das bild auch nicht sooo toll, aber ich denke für nen überblick reicht es.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Das letzte Foto ist wirklich klasse - so ein schöner Überblick über den Garten und den Teich, da sieht man jetzt mal so richtig die Ausmaße und die schön geschwungenen Ufer, das gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



maja, vom garten sieht man auf dem foto nur ca. ein viertel 

ich mach die tage mal mit nem foto-gartenrundgang weiter, momentan schüttet es wieder wie aus eimern und vor 10 minuten hat es gehagelt ..... :shock :shock :shock


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Oh ja - sowas sehe ich ja für mein Leben gerne! Und man findet doch immer wieder Anregungen!

Manche Gartenbesitzer meinen ja schon (neee, mehr aus Quatsch) ich sei neugierig , das bin ich natürlich nie nicht! Aber Gärten anzugucken, ist für mich schöner als alles andere.

Bei uns ist auch grad eine Gewitterfront durchgezogen und wir waren grad mit den Hunden draußen - so schnell waren wir alle noch nie wieder zu Hause, hihi.


----------



## Pammler (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hi Anja, schöner Naturgarten!

 bin ganz deiner Meinung: ein Garten sollte nur soviel Arbeit machen, das zu genießen genug Zeit übrig bleibt.
:smoki Auch Löwenzahn hat schöne gelbe Blüten :smoki


----------



## Erdmuta (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hui, das sieht klasse aus *nein ich bin nicht neidisch*


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



sooo, der wassereinlauf ist auch erstmal so weit fertig, mal sehen ob mir mittelfristig noch was bessres einfällt als diese holzrinne, erstmal wird es so gehen. 

 

nächste woche gehts dann links mit kiesbeet-steingartenufer weiter, sofern denn am mittwoch die bestellten 5 tonnen kies geliefert werden.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

 Anja,
beim Foto deines Wassereinlaufens muss ich grinsen!
Na und wenn ich mir den Rest so angucke *erste Sahne!*
Grüßle 
Andrea


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> :beim Foto deines Wassereinlaufens muss ich grinsen!




ich versteh üüüüberhaupt nicht warum ... 

strellvertretend für mindestens 50 der grünen hopser, die es sich heute im und am teich in der sonne gemütlich gemacht haben...

   

die fotos sind zwar nicht doll, aber über diese beiden haben wir uns besonders gefreut! 

   

nen stück moosbewachsenen baumstamm hab ich auch noch in den bach gepackt...


----------



## Casybay (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,
das ist wohl mit das Schönste was ich gesehen habe. Traumhaft!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



sooo, bevor es womöglich noch heisst, ich wäre die letzten tage faul gewesen, gibts mal ein paar neue bilder. der bachlauf ist soweit fertig, das ufer an der steingarten-kiesbeet-seite auch,  allerdings ist der steingarten selbst bis auf ein paar wurzeln noch leer. 

hereinspaziert im hexengarten

 

natürlich müssen wir erst noch schnell bei meinem geliebten fassteich vorbeischauen ...

 

herr angler freut sich über seinen gemütlichen platz am neuen bach

 

die stützmauer an der kopfseite habe ich mit teppichsedum, hauswurz und co bepflanzt. bin mal gespannt, wie was wirkt, wenn die pflanzen eingewachsen sind. ursprünglich wollte ich aus einigen ziegeln das innengitter rausflexen, um größere pflanzmulden zu bekommen, aber gebrannte ziegel sind nunmal verdammt hart, nach 10 min flexen hatte ich lahme arme und noch nichtmal eine seite von einem ziegel rausgeschnitten. :shock also habe ich die pflanzen in fummelarbeit in die öffnungen der gitter gepflanzt, mal sehen, ob sie sich damit anfreunden können... 

 

auch die insel wirkt derzeit noch recht "künstlich", ich hoffe, das wird besser, wenn sie zugewachsen ist

 

an einigen stellen bin ich mit der kante zwischen bachbett und steingarten schon recht zufrieden, während sie teilweise doch noch recht "künstlich" wirkt. derzeit denke ich darüber nach, ob ich mal versuchen soll, kiesel mit transparentem silikon oder acryl auf das steinvlies zu kleben. allerdings hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust, jeden kiesel 2 stunden fest zu halten, bis das zeug getrocknet ist 

         

der steingarten selbst ist derzeit bis auf einige bepflanzte wurzeln noch leer, das wird meine beschäftigung für die nächsten tage werden (aber erst muss der sonnenbrand vom wochenende halbwegs auskuriert werden)

      

einer unserer zahlreichen hopser testet schonmal das bachbett

 

während sein kumpel sich scheinbar in diesen __ fieberklee verliebt hat 

 

und zum abschluss machen wir eine pause auf meiner geliebten rosengartenbank


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,

trotzdem ja da alles eigentlich ganz neu ist, wirkt es überhaupt nicht so, sondern schon richtig "eingefahren"! Du machst das echt super! Deine Bilder sind für mich immer Inspiriation und Motivation und das freut mich total.


----------



## paper (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,

danke für die Fotos, du hast alles mit viel Liebe gestaltet!

In deinem Garten kann man sich wohlfühlen!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



bevor ich hier wieder "mecker" bekomme, weil ich nicht genug fotos einstelle, gibts hier ein paar impressionen des "ersten hexenteichsommers" 

morgenimpressionen ...

     

der bach-insel-angler-bereich nach ein paar wochen "einwachszeit" 

     

auch mit der insel bin ich schon ganz zufrieden, ich denke in ein paar wochen sollte die kokosmatte ganz zugewachsen sein.


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja, das sind ja tolle Fotos von deinem Paradies! Unglaublich, wie schnell sich das alles entwickelt hat! Und du hast so schön klares Wasser, auch in der Flachwasserzone, super!


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Servus Anja

Es ist für mich immer eine Augenweide deine Bilder, von einem wunderschön eingewachsenen Garten/Teich anzusehen 

Großartig 

Bitte halte uns am laufenden .... jede Jahreszeit läßt den Garten/Teich anders aussehen


----------



## shake (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

*träum* Was ein Garten! Einfach schön deine ganzen Ideen!


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Liebe Anja,

dein Teich und das Drumherum sind wunderschön , das muss ich einfach losswerden .

LG
Ina


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



 für soviel virtuelles lob, da hab ich doch glatt noch ein paar bilder rausgesucht  mein steingarten-kiesbeet-bereich ist nämlich auch endlich fertig. 
noch erkennt man zwischen kies und steinen die pflanzen nicht sooo gut, aber das wird in ein paar wochen hoffentlich auch anders.sein. :beten


----------



## Chrima (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja!
ein RIESEN Lob für die Arbeit die Du und deine "drei Helfer" sich da gemacht haben!
Da sind bestimmt auch schöne Rückenschmerzen übrig geblieben

LG Tina


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



nachdem unser teich ja dieser tage seinen ersten geburtstag feiert,    wird es natürlich höchste zeit für einige neue fotos und ein "teichbaufazit" 

was würde ich mit den jetzigen erfahrungen anders machen? 

ich würde keine sandfarbene folie mehr verwenden,  sondern oliv-grüne.
dadurch, dass in einigen bereichen die folie bereits unter ablagerungen verschwunden ist, in anderen bereichen aber noch nicht, wirkt der teich derzeit recht "fleckig" und es sieht immer aus, als wären massen von algen drin, dabei ist das gar nicht sooo dramatisch. ich denke es wird auch noch 1-2 jahre dauern, bis man keine nackten folien-bereiche mehr sieht, aber diese wartezeit müssen wir jetzt eben ertragen.
ich würde die folie für den bachlauf gleich an einem stück mit der teichbaufolie kaufen, um das affentheater "wie bekommen wir dichte klebenähte?" zu um gehen
unterwasserpflanzen würde ich auf keinen fall mehr ende september - anfang oktober pflanzen. über 90% der im letzten jahr eingesetzten pflanzen haben den winter gar nicht überstanden,  die wenigen überlebenden kommen nicht in schwung. 
in einigen bereichen würde ich die ufermattenbefestigung und die randgestaltung anders machen, aber dazu gleich mehr.... 

so, genug gelabert, hier einige fotos von gestern 

          

an diesem uferstreifen habe ich letzte woche die vorderste holzscheibenreihe (die ja auf der ufermatte lag) entfernt, da sie einfach nicht stabil gehalten hat und dauernd halb oder ganz in den teich rutschte. :shock jetzt sind folie und ufermatte mit einer schiene an den dahinter liegenden holzscheiben verschraubt und die ufermatte wurde direkt mit __ pfennigkraut bepflanzt.

 

die rosengartenvergrößerung mit dem dazugehörigen uferbereich wird gerade erst fertig gestaltet, daher wirkt dieser teil noch etwas "nackig". 

  

dafür wirkt der bach mit seinem fleissigen angler gar nicht mehr "neu". 

 

die insel wächst auch langsam zu. allerdings hält die kokosmatte trotz x klebeversuchen nicht so gut an der folie, wie sie es eigentlich sollte. da muss ich wohl auch noch mit ner anderen befestigungstechnik nachbessern.

 

mein derzeitiges lieblingsbild:

 

hier sieht man leider überdeutlich, dass sich zwischen den unterwasserpflanzen reichlich fadenalgen tummeln.  da haben wir derzeit die wahl zwischen "algen abfischen und dabei die unterwasserpflanzen immer wieder rausreissen" oder "algen drinlassen und weitgehend ignorieren". 

 

sooo, mal sehen ob ich später noch nen paar allgemeine gartenfotos machen kann, jetzt soll es das erstmal gewesen sein.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Na, das sieht sehr schön aus Anja!
Dann mal auf die nächsten Jahre


----------



## Goldi2009 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,

sieht wirklich sehr, sehr schön aus!  Nächstes Jahr starten die Pflanzen bestimmt besser durch, dann verschwinden auch die Fadenalgen.


----------



## Piddel (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,

finde deine Berichte über den Werdegang des Teiches nebst Garten wirklich sehr schön und auch von mir ein dickes Lob für die ganzen tollen Ideen - echt klasse !

Bitte berichte weiter - mit Fotos - bin schon ganz gespannt.

Das letzte Foto zeigt deutlich welche Algenprobleme ( bei vielen Teichlern ) leider auftauchen und auch mich sehr beschäftigen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



Piddel schrieb:


> [auch von mir ein dickes Lob für die ganzen tollen Ideen - echt klasse !




dankeschön!   



Piddel schrieb:


> Das letzte Foto zeigt deutlich welche Algenprobleme ( bei vielen Teichlern ) leider auftauchen und auch mich sehr beschäftigen.




tja, das ist momentan leider ne katze, die sich selbst in den schwanrz beisst. 
solange die unterwasserpflanzen so klein und "mickrig" sind, können diese natürlich wenig für die so wichtige nährstoff-stabilität des teiches tun und die fadenalgen haben ihren spaß.

solange aber wiederum die fadenalgen den unterwasserpflanzen das licht und die "luft zum wachsen" wegnehmen, können diese auch nicht vernünftig ans wachsen kommen und damit den algen die nährstoffe wegschnappen.

ne wirkliche lösung für dieses problem fehlt uns leider noch. klar "regelmäßig abfischen" steht auf dem programm, aber gerade die vielen fadenalgen, die sich zwischen den unterwasserpflanzen gemütlich einrichten, kann man fast nciht abfischen, ohne jedesmal __ hornkraut, __ nadelkraut und co wieder aus dem substrat zu reissen. 

erstaunlicherweise hatte ich das problem bei meinen miniteichen viel schneller im griff, dabei dachte ich immer, "je größer, desto leichter findet ein teich zum biologischen gleichgewicht".


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



eigentlich wollte ich euch ja ein paar "teich-im-winter-fotos" zeigen, aber scheinbar hat eine diebesbande meinen teich geklaut! :shock er ist verschwunden! 

 

die diebe haben auch den bach und die insel mitgenommen! :shock

 

zum glück ist der rest des gartens scheinbar noch da! 

   

auch der winterliche auenwald nebenan ist immer wieder einen blick wert!


----------



## Koiwahn (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

 Hexe_Mol
Deine Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut  du hast einen sehr schönen Teich,auch deine Pflanzinsel echt  ABER, der __ Ranunkelstrauch braucht sehr viel Platz, in den ersten 2 Jahren wächst er in die Höhe und dann macht er sich richtig BREIT. In meinem Garten hatte ich 8 Sträucher,so schön wie sie aussahen so wuchern die auch  Vielleicht ist deine Pflanzinsel zu klein.


----------



## Digicat (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Servus Anja

Sehr schöne Winterimpressionen 

Aber deinen Teich dürften Diebe wirklich entwendet haben 

Bin aber sicher das sie Ihn im Frühjahr wieder zurück geben .....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





Digicat schrieb:


> Bin aber sicher das sie Ihn im Frühjahr wieder zurück geben .....




na dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

koiwahn, die insel hat nen durchmesser von ca. 1 meter, ich hoffe, dass das dem __ ranunkelstrauch reicht und er nicht versuchen wird, mir mit ausläufern die teichfolie zu durchsieben! :shock sonst muss ich ihn wohl von der insel verbannen.


----------



## Koiwahn (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*


Ich denke durchsieben wird er die Folie wohl nicht, aber sie hoch schieben. Bei mir kamen die Ausläufer noch in 3m Entfernung hoch. :sorry ich will dir keine Angst machen aber das sind so Erfahrungswerte die man so macht.

Ps.Deswegen sind wir ja im Forum um drüber zu quatschen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





Koiwahn schrieb:


> Bei mir kamen die Ausläufer noch in 3m Entfernung hoch.




da scheinen sich meine ranunkelsträucher bisher recht zivilisiert zu benehmen. :beten sowohl der auf der insel, als auch nen zweiter an anderer stelle sind 2007 gepflanzt und sie haben zwar kräftig an umfang zugenommen, aber weiter entfernte ausläufer habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. hoffen wir, dass es auch so bleibt. :beten

vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass wir sehr nährstoffarmen sandboden haben?  ne freundin von mir hat sehr lehmigen boden und bei ihr wandert der __ ranunkelstrauch auch durch den halben garten. 

aber ich werde über das benehmen der verdächtigen auch in zukunft berichten.


----------



## Koiwahn (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

 das nenn ich mal gute Erziehung, dann :beten wir das es auch so bleibt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





Digicat schrieb:


> Bin aber sicher das sie Ihn im Frühjahr wieder zurück geben .....




zum glück hat helmut recht behalten und die diebe haben den teich inzwischen wohlbehalten wieder in den garten gelegt!   
"frühlingsbilder" dauern noch ein bisschen, dazu ist es hier momentan einfach noch zu kalt, aber der erste frühjahrsbesuch ist mir netterweise vor die linse gepaddelt


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



   endlich ist hier halbwegs frühlings-ähnliches wetter und ich habe mich gefreut, dass ich heute das teichumfeld "frühlingfein" machen kann. aber die freude währte nur kurz.....   irgend ein unterweltgauner (maulwurf? wühlmaus? erdmännchen? erdelefant?) hat das gesamte "südufer" des teichs hinter dem vlies untergraben und ausgehöhlt. das gesamte beet ist gut 25 cm abgesackt und teilweise hinters vlies gerutscht.    natürlich ist an dieser gesamten uferseite die folie jetzt ca. 10-12 cm zu niedrig, sprich der normale wasserstand im teich ist überhaupt nicht mehr möglich...   dabei fing der uferbereich gerade an, einigermaßen eingewachsen und "natur-ähnlich" auszusehen.  

:sauer tja, jetzt ist guter rat teuer.... da muss ich erstmal ne nacht drüber schlafen und überlegen,  was für ne "ufer-wiederherstellungs-technik" da geeignet sein könnte


----------



## S.Reiner (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Guten Tag  Es mag ja Traurig sein aber so einen Übeltäter habe ich mit Quarzsand das Buddeln versaut Fast 25 kg sind in das Löchlein rein  und das wars mit der Bande


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

hallo reiner 

danke für den tipp! 

aber ich befürchte, mit einem sack wäre es hier nicht getan, diesen winter scheint hier die baustelle von "stuttgart 22" eröffnet worden zu sein!  bisher hatten wir immer nur wenige gänge und eben maulwurfshügel im rasen. momentan finde ich jeden tag neue "bunkersysteme", da müsste ich wohl den halben garten mit quarzsand voll schütten.  ne chance, die unterweltler dauerhaft los zu werden, habe ich hier sowieso nicht, also konzerntriere ich mich wohl eher auf die überlegung, "wie bekomm ich das teichufer wieder hin und möglichst wühl-sicher gestaltet.


----------



## S.Reiner (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Hexe Mol Bei Maulwurf kannst einige Pflachen gerad in die eingänge stecken so das der Wind leicht uber den Flaschenhalz Bläst die Gereuche können die nicht ab und machen meist sofort die Koffer klar zur Abreise in andere Gerten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

hey reiner,

diese "versuche" mit flaschen, irgenwelchen klangspielen und sonstigen "geräuschquellen" haben wir alle schon durch. das interessiert die maulis nicht. wenn sie überhaupt irgendwie reagieren, dann ziehen sie 5 meter weiter vom rasen ins blumenbeet (oder umgekehrt), aber meistens bleiben sie einfach da und halten sich die ohren zu. 

ich hab neulich im www gelesen, dass maulis und andere wühlzwerge angeblich das billigparfüm von aldi-nord nicht mögen... wenn man das in ihre gänge sprüht, sollen sie wohl sofort mit zugehaltenen nasen die flucht ergreifen... vermutlich riecht unser garten also demnächst wie ein puff.   

soo, jetzt geh ich erstmal die ganzen abgesackten stauden ausbuddeln und in töpfe pflanzen, damit hoffenltich wenigstens ein paar davon wieder austreiben. :beten


----------



## lollo (27. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo,

ein Nachbar von mir hat einen Bruder der Landwirt ist, von dem hat er sich Jauche geholt und die Gänge gedüngt, seit dem ist Ruhe.  ....
und alles wächst so gut.


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Nachbar von mir hat einen Bruder der Landwirt ist, von dem hat er sich Jauche geholt und die Gänge gedüngt, seit dem ist Ruhe.  ....
> und alles wächst so gut.



Hallo Lollo,

die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, da wir eine Klärgrube haben werd ich das mal ausprobieren, mal sehen ob das was bringt, nur schnüffeln darf da keiner   

mfg René


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





lollo schrieb:


> Jauche geholt und die Gänge gedüngt, seit dem ist Ruhe.  ....




dann scheint das aber nur mit jauche zu funktionieren, nicht mit "normalem kuhmist". damit dünge ich nämlich meine staudenbeete usw... und die wühlis sind trotzdem aktiv.

momentan gehts mir auch weniger ums wühl-zwerge-vertreiben (da haben wir schon vieles durchprobiert, bisher hat sich das alles als vergebliche liebesmüh rausgestellt), sondern eher um die frage, wie ich dieses teichufer wieder stabil bekomme.  und das dann auch noch so, dass es nicht nur nen paar wochen bzw. monate hält sondern bitte ganz lange...


----------



## buddler (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

hallo anja!
ich würds mal mit feinem drahtgeflecht und ner mischung aus beton und erde versuchen.sollte zumindestens das ufer wieder verfestigen und vor neuem besuch der erdelefanten schützen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Baumeister69 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo zusammen!
Es gibt da so übergroße Maulwurfstreichhölzer. Die reibt man an, wirft sie in einen geöffneten Gang und buddelt dann den Gang wieder zu! Die grobe Kelle als Nebelwerfer!:smoki Hat bei meinem Dad gut geholfen! Ähm, in seinem Garten natürlich!!!
LG, Günter


----------



## Hexe_Mol (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



vielen dank für eure vielen tipps hier und im chat! 

entscheidung gefallen........ hinter folie & vlies kommt nen "stützmauer" in den boden, allerdings nicht mit beton  (das zeug gehört für mich nicht in nen naturnahen biogarten und wird daher nur akzeptiert, wenn es überhaupt keine alternative dazu gibt), sondern eine "lehmwand, die zusätzlich noch mit arnierungsgewebe stabilisiert wird.

so langsam wird es hier in auch frühling ... zumindest die seltene westsibirische wasserbank treibt schon kräftig aus.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,
eine Bank im Teich hat auch nicht jeder, halte ich aber für eine gute Idee, zumindest im Sommer.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





Nikolai schrieb:


> halte ich aber für eine gute Idee, zumindest im Sommer.




dann warst DU also derjenige, der petrus zu diesem blödsinn angestiftet hat?


----------



## Nikolai (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,
hätte durchaus sein können, aber ich dachte es wäre Absicht.
Dein Dekoholz sieht ja echt kläglich aus. Da besteht Handlungsbedarf  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





Nikolai schrieb:


> hätte durchaus sein können, aber ich dachte es wäre Absicht.




also wenn es mal so weit sein sollte, dass ich meine gartenmöbel absichtlich in den teich werfe, dann lass mich bitte abholen! :shock die bank steht normalerweise am "rosengartenufer":







inzwischen wird es hier am und im teich auch endlich frühling. 2 meiner seerosen geben zwar immer noch keinen "pieps" von sich, ebensowenig der __ fieberklee, das __ pfeilkraut, der straußgoldfelberich & die tannenwedel  , aber ein paar sachen legen doch los...


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Das ist ja wunderschön eine Rosen Bank zum Knuddeln :handkuss Habe mir mal alles angeschaut das ist ein kleines ÖKO wunder haste echt Toll gemacht . Gruss Reiner S Sorry grosses ÖKO Wunder


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



danke für die "blumen" reiner! 

heute hatten wir besuch vom teichuferreparatur-kontrolldienst


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> heute hatten wir besuch vom teichuferreparatur-kontrolldienst



...und, was hat er gesagt? 

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Hexe_Mol (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*





Echinopsis schrieb:


> ...und, was hat er gesagt?




QUAAAAAK!  und sie haben auch gesagt, dass das "abgestürtzte" ufer nicht schön aussieht und ich das dringend reparieren muss, damit auch wieder mehr wasser in den teich kann.  

 

pflichtbewusst hab ich mich also heute ans werk gemacht und auch wenn ich nicht - wie geplant - das staudenbeet am ufer noch komplett fertig bekommen habe, bin ich mit der lösung des "stuttgart 21-unfalls" ganz zufrieden. das staudenbeet wird dann eben morgen ganz fertig. ca. 5000 liter wasser sind inzwischen schon wieder aufgefüllt, so ca. 2000-2500 fehlen noch. 

 

das ufer ist zwar jetzt an dieser stelle steiler als vorher, was ich optisch nicht ganz sooo toll finde, aber das lies sich nicht anders lösen, bzw. wäre nur anders zu lösen gewesen, wenn wir den teich bis auf ca. 50 cm wasserhöhe leer gemacht hätten. :shock also habe ich an die kante lauter stauden gepflanzt, die nen relativ niedrigen und leicht überhängenden wuchs haben. die ufermatte wird entweder mit __ pfennigkraut oder __ moos "besiedelt" und dann ist das optisch in ein paar wochen hoffentlich auch ok. :beten


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hi Anja,
dann warst Du ja heute richtig fleißig, Respekt!
Ich finde, es tut gut, abends dann zu sehen, was man alles geschafft hat.
Dir einen schönen Sonntag,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



endlich wirds auch am hexenteich "richtig frühling"! 

     

stellvertretend für unzählige der grünen hopser...

       

habt ihr lust noch einen blick über den gartenzaun zu den "nachbarn" zu werfen?


----------



## Teichbauer26 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

wo das sieht klasse aus(hätte gerne auch so viel Platz)
gruss Teichbauer


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

hallo Anja,

na so langsam kommt ja der frühling auch bei dir im teich an - echt schön


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo Anja,
Dein Bachlauf sieht wirklich super aus, um diesen Platz beneid ich Dich ein bisschen.
LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Schhhööööööön Anja, traumhafter Hexengarten


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



bei soviel lob wachse ich ja in den himmel .. 



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Dein Bachlauf sieht wirklich super aus, um diesen Platz beneid ich Dich ein bisschen.




och ich hätte noch sooooviele ideen, da ist mein garten schon wieder zu klein. :shock aber ich versuch die tage mal nen foto zu machen, auf dem der ganze bach drauf ist, extra für dich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

yep, ein sehr schöner Wassergarten!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



das laute "quaaaak" müsst ihr euch zu den bildern denken


----------



## Springmaus (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

*Hallo

da werd ich neidisch ganz ganz Toll*


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Servus Anja

Sehr schön Bilder ... ich hab`s mir sogar dazu angehört, daß gequake


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

hi

wenn ich zur zeit im garten bin, könnte ich stundenlang nur kinderstube gucken. da muss ich immer aufpassen, dass ich vor lauter begeisterung über die minibande das unkraut und die gartenarbeit nicht vergesse.


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Du Glückliche ich Gön es Dir :gratuliereist schon sehr Schön in Deinem Garten ( Paradis Hexe Mol)  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Springmaus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

Hallo,

ich beneide Dich !!!


Ganz toll 

Gruß Doris


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*



höchste zeit, euch auch mal wieder mit einigen neuen fotos zu langweilen, oder? 

irgendwie bekomm ich den teich nicht "ganz" aufs bild, ich glaub ich brauch nen kamerahubschrauber. 

 

der bereich quer vor der terasse.... 

 

blick von der terrasse "nach hinten". 

 

uferimpressionen 

     

die rosengartenbank gehört zu meinen lieblingsplätzen im garten. hier sitze ich morgens gerne mit meinem kaffeebecher und genieße die ruhe vor dem "ansturm des tages". 

 

owohl ich diesen bereich erst im herbst - bei der vergrößerung des rosengartens - fertig gestellt habe, wirkt er schon sehr schön eingewachsen. nur die tannenwedel wollen einfach nicht in die gänge kommen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo ich bin die Neue*

extra für markus gibts natürlich auch einige bach-fotos - der übrigens dieser tage 1 jahr alt wird :smoki. leider momentan ohne unseren schönen holzangler, der erholt sich in der küche sitzend von ner gebrochenen hand. :shock


----------

